# blizzard ice chaser bridging



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

hey guys i just tried out my brand new blizzard ice chaser this morning. its got the inverted V in it and everything and its still bridging not a whole hell of a lot but it doing it once or a twice during a job im running sand salt mix with the gate at the third hole down. The place i get it from doesn't really cover there stuff up so its a lil bit damp but not bad.

I dont mind if it does it in the day when i can see it but at night it could be a PITA im getting a light put on in the next week but still. Can i install a vibrator to maybe help it out some. what u guys recommend? Aside from hiring a kid to stand on the back with a wooden stake poking at it once in a while in freezing temps lol.

But other then that the thing is awsome spreads good doesn't eat up much material I love it. Thanx in advance.


----------



## B&K LawnCare (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah I have the Western version, the tornado and it did the same thing, so I bought a vibrator kit for it and used it for the 1st time last night with the vibrator on it and the difference was night and day. I would highly recommend adding a vibrator to it.


----------



## firelwn82 (Feb 14, 2006)

HA HA HA so you like the vibrator ay????? Sorry had too. Yeah for sure add a vibrator specially if your runnin a sand mix.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

k thanx ill pick one up tommorow then. hey b&k hows that tornado treating u any issues with it i just wanna know what im in for i know about adjusting the belt anything else?


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

hey b & k what size did u get i dont wanna get underkill or over kill


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

hey just rom experiance, with vibrators and plastic hoppers

cut a peace of soft ply wood... for both the front and back side

mounting the vibrator to the hopper dirrectly , over time.... i have seen and repaired many hoppers.... and thats with the little vibrator and the bigger ones

i would basicly sandwich your hopper between the two peaces with the vib , bolted all the way thru all 3 and use washers


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

ok to distribute the force thats a good idea thanx


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

fisher guy;703427 said:


> ok to distribute the force thats a good idea thanx


yep , i got a cracked one at the moment to fix..... just kinda sucks and id make it pretty large... approx 12x12 or something along those lines


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

i have the same salter and have yet to use it. Are you saying I should just install the vibrator right off the bat. I run straight salt. Anyone??


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Uh oh Mike, no bridging at 7 30 this morning but at 10:45 theres already a post about it lol. 

I'm surprised that the thing is bridging with the drag chain/belt set up it has. I have herd of the auger types bridging all the time. I imagine a vibrator would do it some good. My old meyer tailgate wouldn't even spread for 5 seconds without the vibrator on.

Good Luck


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

were getting a 200lb vibrator for that thing probally tommorow that should hel but other then that it works great what u end up doing today collin? sleep?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

LOL, no just working hard of courseussmileyflag


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

uh huh sure i seen ur working hard what time did u go home while i was still working lol


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

My Curtis bridges over the inverted "V" as well.

Not every load though, seems like the dryer and sooner you spread it, the less it happens. Driving around plowing with a load in it seems to compact the material over the "V". Seems the second load after the "weight for plowing" load comes off much easier. A vibrator is a great idea. I watch my spread pattern in my mirror, I have a light that aims out wired so she comes on with the spinner. If I see it slow down, I jump up on the flat bed, Give the side a kick with a size 12 and off I go. Definitely annoying though.


----------



## B&K LawnCare (Oct 28, 2005)

I like the tornado so far, I have the 6.5 foot one and it works great, no adjustments yet.


----------



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)

*spreader*

I have the fisher poly caster and have had no problem with bridging since I took the V out.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

doesnt all that weight on belt make for some hard start up on the motor?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

fisher guy;705085 said:


> doesnt all that weight on belt make for some hard start up on the motor?


yes it can

what i do is.... i have my vib hocked up to a relay, and i have a switch that i can turn it on automaticly with the auger/belt.... or i can over ride, and do it on/off

what i found for my spreader, your might be different, it all depends on your load and how its flowing....what works one night , doesnt the next night.

Genrally speaking, if my salt is dry , i use the automatic while salting, If i leave the vib on while the auger is off, i tends to compact the salt and jam it up. even for 15 seconds of extra use. So if its dry i go with the auto setting

if its wet, and not flowing as well... i jsut leave it on the whole time while i spread, provided that im basicly switching off/ and back on , in under 30 seconds ..or so

when your all done for a time period, or between jobs.... prior to finishing... i turn the vib off....and let the auger clear it all out...which yes makes for better start ups


----------



## larryhd (Sep 2, 2007)

*spreader*



fisher guy;705085 said:


> doesnt all that weight on belt make for some hard start up on the motor?


I have not had any problems as of yet


----------

